# Poco Updates



## idletime

Let's post Poco updates here as we get them.

Just got a sat phone update. Markham and another boat in the same area, have already released a blue.


----------



## sbs5950

I wish I was out there instead of behind a desk. sad2sm


----------



## Listo

sbs5950 said:


> I wish I was out there instead of behind a desk. sad2sm


No doubt. But it could be worse. You could be stuck behind a desk in Baghdad. LOL! Being on the side lines BLOWS!!!!!!!


----------



## PhoenixTexas

Listo said:


> No doubt. But it could be worse. You could be stuck behind a desk in Baghdad. LOL! Being on the side lines BLOWS!!!!!!!


That's why I got out, didn't want to have to sit on the side lines. Take care while your there and I hope the food has gotten better, lol.


----------



## Outcast

Awesome!



idletime said:


> Let's post Poco updates here as we get them.
> 
> Just got a sat phone update. Markham and another boat in the same area, have already released a blue.


----------



## Savage Rods

idletime said:


> Let's post Poco updates here as we get them.
> 
> Just got a sat phone update. Markham and another boat in the same area, have already released a blue.


That's really good to hear. His new rods must be working well. Sweet!!


----------



## spi_tuna_dude

sbs5950 said:


> I wish I was out there instead of behind a desk. sad2sm


Nothing beats the feeling of last year when we were already 5 beers done, refueled and awaiting weigh-in. Thought I'd give it a break this year to make the boss some money chartering so I turned down some early offers to fish Poco on some other boats. What a mistake! Blown headgasket, sitting on the sidelines anyway! Next year I'm not gonna miss it!


----------



## idletime

Markham & crew released another blue...







+ a few whites, mahi and a sail caught by other boats in the area. Don, I know he started raising fish shortly after receiving your rods... coincidence? Not sure, but one has to believe the action created by your rod tips is definitely not hurting.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I just re-read last year's great min by min by the guys on the rigs. Sure miss that!


----------



## Savage Rods

Phillip, I think you might be having something to do with them too. David and team is on a roll, what a day so far.


----------



## aggiebret

I'm following team Custom Billed on Brandon's (Chase This) SPOT, and as of now looks like they are still trolling around in search for the blue suit. Will update if they make a run for POC. 

Bret


----------



## Snap Draggin

Hey Bret, can you PM me the link for Brandon's SPOT? I deleted the e-mail he originally sent a while back...thanks bro.


----------



## cobia 254 cc

aggiebret said:


> I'm following team Custom Billed on Brandon's (Chase This) SPOT, and as of now looks like they are still trolling around in search for the blue suit. Will update if they make a run for POC.
> 
> Bret


Bret I thought you would be out there killing it. 
Bobby


----------



## aggiebret

cobia 254 cc said:


> Bret I thought you would be out there killing it.
> Bobby


Man, at the time they were putting the team together I was going through a career change, so I had to pass. I tried to jump on last minute, but there was no room... Next year for sure!!!

Bret


----------



## Savage Rods

Bret, send the link to me too. I haven't heard from Brandon or Ambush. You heard anything?


----------



## Doghouse2

Man I sure hope David and team can pull one out. I was with him on his last trip with the rubber hooks, guess 0-4 on billfish is better than 0-0) so hopefully my staying home to coach my son's little league team's world series event brings them a bit of good karma. Go get em guys.

Don, don't know how to post pictures, but my 10 yr old loves the new rods on David's boat...

Chris


----------



## Doghouse2

Well I gues i figured it out. That pic is from the mini tower in David's boat and shows all of the new guns....son is looking at that AJ like it is his Christmas present, fought it for 30mins like a champ in a stand-up harness with one guys holding the back of the harness every now and then to keep him from being pulled in (yes we had safety lines on him and the reel)...unfortunately we tried to revive the fish for 20-30mins and couldn't get him to kick...Stupid laws kid was heart broke that we couldn't keep a dead fish and eat him..his very first AJ.

Another picture showing the true size....








Nonetheless back to POCO, I hope David and crew manage to put a big bend in one of Don's rods!


----------



## Savage Rods

Chris, E-mail me those photos of your son and I'll put them up on the website. He'll get a kick out of that. Taht's one heck of an AJ he got there.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Well this is disgusting! Last year we had all kinda great pics and info way before this time, this year NADA! No blue's? No info? No dock rumors? What gives?


----------



## poco jim

You're right Fishin' gal, but unfournately we'll take we get. Hopefully reports will start rolling soon and tomorrow!


----------



## gstringer

From what I hear water is beautiful everywhere just no rips unless you go south, 2 blue's releasesd, 1 white, and a sail noone has 2 bills yet and no kill fish. Anyone heard anything different?


----------



## rhale

gstringer said:


> From what I hear water is beautiful everywhere just no rips unless you go south, 2 blue's releasesd, 1 white, and a sail noone has 2 bills yet and no kill fish. Anyone heard anything different?


My father released a Blue, a White, and jumped a Sail today.... and a few meat fish.


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet

What boat is he fishing with Ronnie?


----------



## aggiebret

Report from Custom Billed was, well to say the least, crappy! They lost one small blue, caught a few small mahi, and that was it. They are making a move to new waters for another shot tomorrow! Reports from few other boats were just a few small blues, all released. 

Will post more info as I receive it! 

Bret


----------



## aggiebret

Here is a few pics to spice the thread up a bit! 

B


----------



## Texas Jeweler

Oh good grief! Why complain? Have ideas for 2012 and hoping I can be part of it.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine

_*We are sitting at work today trying to sell a boat or two, but would rather be out in the gulf. First time we had to miss POCO in a very long time. Team ESCAPADE has been at POCO almost from the beginning. Rudy Kleimann's passport "invite # is 37" last year I think they introduced us as the oldest passport in the tourney.*_

*Rudy is in the hospital getting a new knee. Hope the pain meds keepcoming, you can bet he will be back next year !!!*

*WE AT MT.HOUSTON MARINE ARE ALSO PROUD TO SPONSOR THE BLUEWATER BOARD. *


----------



## POC SPEC

Anyone know what the cutoff time for turn-in today is?


----------



## aggiebret

POC SPEC said:


> Anyone know what the cutoff time for turn-in today is?


5-8 is weigh in, so last boat by 8.

B


----------



## rodsnscrews

I've been following the tournaments from Venice east towards Fl Panhandle and those tournaments East of the Mississippi River have produced some big Blues this year! Lots of Blues caught in excess of 650lbs! In our part of the gulf the reports of blues has been only fair with only the Booby Trap catching a real nice fish! One must wonder the effect of the Miss River on our currents and how its influenced our fishing!


----------



## Over the Edge

My boys on Hydrocarbon have released a blue and caught a huge YFT. Unfortunatley, they are not in the tuna pot.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Anybody know what happens if no bills are brought to the dock? It's getting kinda late.............


----------



## joakster

Fast boats just now having to barrel in depending on their location. 

I am guessing someone will hang one still.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Anybody know what happens if no bills are brought to the dock? It's getting kinda late.............


Calcutta money goes back to buyers.


----------



## Kenner21

How big does a Blue have to be to be weighed?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

If money is returned, that'll be a first at Poco, correct?


----------



## StarlinMarlin

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Anybody know what happens if no bills are brought to the dock? It's getting kinda late.............


Calcutta money goes back to the winning bidders. Happened once before 3 years ago.


----------



## Hobiecat

*Money returned*

This will not be the first time but it doesn't happen very often.

This is were a small legal fish becomes worth a lot of money.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Kenner21 said:


> How big does a Blue have to be to be weighed?


101" fork length. That's between 350 & 400#


----------



## Suck It Up

FULL MOON might have messed things up for the guy's this year...???


----------



## Suck It Up

Come on Marlin Magic


----------



## Never easy

is coyote fishing this one? I know they did lasts year but I am out of touch with them this year.


----------



## joakster

105" fish on the Bella Donna


----------



## spi_tuna_dude

Bella Donna got one. It'd be real nice to be the only boat to drag one back to the dock. Congrats to them.


----------



## fishin85ag

Never Easy, I think I remember seeing Coyote headed out Thursday eve.


----------



## Swells

Gee, I think the TIFT can do better than that!


----------



## Barrett

Where is bella donna out of?


----------



## TXPIRATE

Smooth Finish release a blue and a white. That's all I got.


----------



## joakster

> Gee, I think the TIFT can do better than that!


TIFT pays chump change compared to Poco, no matter what you catch.


----------



## Swells

joakster said:


> TIFT pays chump change compared to Poco, no matter what you catch.


Yessir, Poco is bigger in the money department, unless you have side bets while fishing the TIFT.


----------



## joakster

> Where is bella donna out of?


Pretty sure it's the big 72 Donzi, believe the owners are from Tomball or houston area?


----------



## joakster

> unless you have side bets while fishing the TIFT.


You talking extra outside of going across the board in TIFT?

How do you know there aren't side bets in POCO?

We weighed a winning billfish at TIFT last year and the money is marginal at best.


----------



## Run-N-Gun

This is the marlin off Bella Donna 447.5lb buddy just txt me this pic from the weigh in. I don't know who's on the boat, he's just watching the weigh in.


----------



## joakster

Awesome fish! Congrats to that captain and crew!


----------



## Savage Rods

That thing is a beast


----------



## spi_tuna_dude

Swells said:


> Yessir, Poco is bigger in the money department, unless you have side bets while fishing the TIFT.


That would be a heck of a side-bet for TIFT.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Bella Donna- 73 Donzi- Documented to Echo Ventures-Willmington,DEL.!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

dadgummit- I was really pulling for the CC's.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

I "think" that's the one that has been docked at the Fondren home for a long time, could be wrong!


----------



## jsex

So, weigh in should be closed. What is the final tally. One blue weighed and the rest tagged/released?


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

*Bella Donna*

The 72' Donzi Bella Dona was harbored at the GYB for a long time it was owned by the CEO of a computer company. It was for sale a while back. Who ever owns it know congrats.


----------



## gonefishing2

Next year, we should all get togethe and make arangments for some sort of play by play like last year. I know the last thing on those guy's mind is people on 2cool, but Im a huge fan of this tournament. Ill never be able to afford to fish it, buut it sure is fun hearing about, almost as good as some football games. I was glued to the computer last year. If anyone knows anything about the sid epots, Im curious. 

Also, I think the side pots kind of took away from POCO, I mean it has always been a big marlin tournament, but with the side pots this year, its almost any another tournament, except more money. I mean the pot went from like 1.2 mil to $700K, I think becuase of the side pots. Again, I aint got no money so who am I, but from a spectator stand point, Im just saying.


----------



## spotsndots

Jim Harris...one of the founders of Compaq was/is the owner of the original Bella Donna that fished POCO for years. I am pretty sure the one in GYB is the original 65' but he upgraded to a newer Donzi...the current one. I am also pretty sure about 20 years ago there was only 1 fish caught and the Bella Donna was the boat that caught it. That was one of the last years we fished it but he had a beast of a boat.


----------



## gater

*Bella Donna*

I believe Jim, the original founder and retired CEO of Compaq Computers is till the owner of the "Bella Donna" a 74' Donzi from the Galveston Yacht Basin. Captain Travis is a good friend and I'm glad to see him get a big win. I had the pleasure of taking the kids on a ride to Port O'Connor from Galveston to last year for POCO, thats one fine boat. Good job Travis and crew.

Gater


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Thanks for the info guys. Cant wait to get the full story.


----------



## mjnav0107

Did Team Ruthless do anything?


----------



## jaredchasteen

We released two blues on the minno soda. We had one that was around 325 the other round 250. Good tourney.


----------



## StoryTeller

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> _*We are sitting at work today trying to sell a boat or two, but would rather be out in the gulf. First time we had to miss POCO in a very long time. Team ESCAPADE has been at POCO almost from the beginning. Rudy Kleimann's passport "invite # is 37" last year I think they introduced us as the oldest passport in the tourney.*_
> 
> *Rudy is in the hospital getting a new knee. Hope the pain meds keepcoming, you can bet he will be back next year !!!*
> 
> *WE AT MT.HOUSTON MARINE ARE ALSO PROUD TO SPONSOR THE BLUEWATER BOARD. *


Well its good to hear thar the escapade is still doing what it does best. I dont know if you guys remember me but im proud to say that I was part of team escapade for two years n enjoyed every minute of it on the old one and the new ride. I hope all goes well with Mr. Rudys' operation. Not sure who im talking to but if this is danny hope all who were on the team when I was with you guys are all doing well.


----------



## crashboatbasin

congrats to the bella donna and crew they are all great guys travis,gary and i think mike butler was on the boat to!!!


----------



## paymerick

Some pics from yesterday...


----------



## rippin lips

Good job cuz. Travis and crew y'all deserve it.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

crashboatbasin said:


> congrats to the bella donna and crew they are all great guys travis,gary and i think mike butler was on the boat to!!!


Mike's sister told me he was in from Costa RIca to fish the tournament. I hope he was on the boat for the win. Mike put a lot of blood sweat and tears ino that tournament as captain on that boat for many years. We go back to junior high and I hope he got to share in the win. Mike Butler is a good dude and great fisherman.


----------



## hilton

*Poco*

I had the pleasure of fishing aboard the No Compromise, a 61' Viking captained by Bill Cannan. Great boat, captain, crew, and owners.

I think the conditions were hampered by the full moon and the tournament rules not allowing fishing at first light or dusk. Also, the Gulf was very homogenous temperature-wise with few if any discernable temp breaks. We had a white marlin and a small blue jump off, and caught a number of smaller tuna, dorado, and wahoo.

We fished down south the first day then made our way north Saturday morning, finding a nice weedline about 10 miles south of Hoover. We trolled it all the way until it actually intersected with Hoover - there were 5 boats there when we got there.

We ground it out all day long there until there was only us and the Bella Donna fishing the rig. We saw the Bella Donna hook up with the winning fish within a stone's throw of us, and when they boated it and headed back in we knew they had a legal fish.

If there was ever a time you wanted to win Poco, it was when you had the only fish boated out of the 100+ boats.

Congrats to the Bella Donna!

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## gater

*Bella Donna*



Stumpgrinder said:


> Mike's sister told me he was in from Costa RIca to fish the tournament. I hope he was on the boat for the win. Mike put a lot of blood sweat and tears ino that tournament as captain on that boat for many years. We go back to junior high and I hope he got to share in the win. Mike Butler is a good dude and great fisherman.


X2, I did not realize Mike was on the boat and hope that is true. 
Your right, he's a heck of a nice guy and a great fisherman. Him and Travis have both spent a ton of time on those big boats and its good to see them get a big win.

Gater


----------



## SaltNLine

*Results*

Does anyone have or know where to find the final Official results? Everyone I've talked to has different info. Thanks.


----------



## wampuscat

Wahoo to 47 pounds, some nice dolphine, bill fishing extreamly slow 1 blue. 2 sails, and had a white jump off. Not even a slam. I believe Kevin Markham said his brother David got secound in tag and release , guess they were all down around perdido.
SL


----------



## Over The Top

They weren't at Perdido, we were there both days....


----------



## Chase This!

David took second in release with two blues. Zero blues caught off Perdido. We ran east. Slow. 0/2 on small billfish (whites or blues). Weehoos and small dodos. 

B


----------



## wampuscat

Over The Top said:


> They weren't at Perdido, we were there both days....


Though he said he was going down there, but it was a bit rough Thursday, might of changed his mind.


----------



## Hydrocat

I got to fish on 'Insanity' and that is what the ride out was Thursday. 11 hrs to get to Colt 45. 
We did raise and lose two sails to pulled hooks, got a bft and a bunch of other **** mahi and junk.


----------



## wampuscat

Kind of sad to be there holden up dinner when a boat backs up next to ya with a blue on the deck.sad2sm


----------



## mako

We went 2/3 on blues and some yft. I think we ended up tied for 4th overall billfish release and took 4th in one of the tuna pots. Fun weekend.


----------



## Double Down

wampuscat said:


> Though he said he was going down there, but it was a bit rough Thursday, might of changed his mind.


I fished with David, the plan all along was to head south. Plan changed two hours before checkout time mainly due to wave forecast, satellite imagery showing a rip at Gunison, and gut feeling.


----------



## Cardiff

How far out is the Hoover Rig from POC?


----------



## sotx23

Gave we saw you guys at Diana... Tuna started turning on right at 8:00 with only 30 min of fishing time left. Did you guys wrap some lines around the prop? Saw someone jump in? 

We headed inshore to the East Breaks, Dutra, and Falcon area Sat Am. Released a blue that was very close to weighable....very close. Several small wahoo and mahi. Several other boats released sails, a few small blues, and a white all in the same area as us. 

Good trip


----------



## Blue N' Brew

We released a small blue and had this 176 pound tuna on HYdrocarbon. We wearnt in the tuna pots though.


----------



## mako

sotx23 said:


> Gave we saw you guys at Diana... Tuna started turning on right at 8:00 with only 30 min of fishing time left. Did you guys wrap some lines around the prop? Saw someone jump in?
> 
> We headed inshore to the East Breaks, Dutra, and Falcon area Sat Am. Released a blue that was very close to weighable....very close. Several small wahoo and mahi. Several other boats released sails, a few small blues, and a white all in the same area as us.
> 
> Good trip


One of the guys hung a line around the rudder while we were boating a yft. Glad you guys had a good trip as well.


----------



## broadonrod

Blue N' Brew said:


> We released a small blue and had this 176 pound tuna on HYdrocarbon. We wearnt in the tuna pots though.


 Were yall west of the hilltops around big fish when you caught the tuna we have been seeing those big ones for the last 2 weeks in the big fish to west end of the hilltops area? Capt. Ahab


----------



## wampuscat

broadonrod said:


> Were yall west of the hilltops around big fish when you caught the tuna we have been seeing those big ones for the last 2 weeks in the big fish to west end of the hilltops area? Capt. Ahab


Brett
We were out west of the hilltops, around big fish and definatelly did not see them there chumming a weed line with good eatin size dolphin. They must of been somewhere else : )


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Awesome tuna Chance, Ramsey, Jake, and the rest of the Hyracarbon crew! It's ashamed yall wern't in the tuna pot, that's a stud!


----------



## aggieangler09

Hydrocarbon congrats on the stud tuna and great meeting y'all today. Saw y'all out at there Friday. Sucks that y'all weren't in the pot but thats tourney fishing lol. Catch em up


----------



## Listo

wampuscat said:


> Kind of sad to be there holden up dinner when a boat backs up next to ya with a blue on the deck.sad2sm


Wampuscat! Nice wahoo brother. Did you release any bills?


----------



## wampuscat

Listo said:


> Wampuscat! Nice wahoo brother. Did you release any bills?


1 blue
2 sails
3 of 7 trolling all big lures 12/0 and 13/0 hooks, Doc said he did not want to win the stupid tag and release again.:headknock
Had a white jump off, couldn't even catch a grand slam. 
Over here busting our arse to put a big blue on the docks, while someone is over in Iraq, partying it up, having a good time.:cheers: :wink:
Generator went out no AC the last nightsad4sm
Caught some nice wahoo and bull dolphin, but havn't heard what the pots did 
:help:

Stay safe, watch out for bombs

found out how to use the smilely faces!


----------



## Listo

wampuscat said:


> 1 blue
> 2 sails
> 3 of 7 trolling all big lures 12/0 and 13/0 hooks, Doc said he did not want to win the stupid tag and release again.:headknock
> Had a white jump off, couldn't even catch a grand slam.
> Over here busting our arse to put a big blue on the docks, while someone is over in Iraq, partying it up, having a good time.:cheers: :wink:
> Generator went out no AC the last nightsad4sm
> Caught some nice wahoo and bull dolphin, but havn't heard what the pots did
> :help:
> 
> Stay safe, watch out for bombs
> 
> found out how to use the smilely faces!


LMAO!!!!! Little things make a big difference. Angler malfunction cost us the Poco how many times on the Notorious? You and I will be fishing together again sooner than later my brother. 
It looks like you and Doc put on a good show anyway. I will be home in a month or so. Good job Bro!!!:brew2:


----------



## Barrett

What did the trout pot pay out?


----------



## wampuscat

:an4:


Barrett said:


> What did the trout pot pay out?


:an4::an4::an4::an4::an4::an4::an4::an4::an4:


----------



## Blue N' Brew

yea brett, it was where those tuna were, we were talking about last week. You said they were some of the biggest you've seen. We were open water trolling and got an explosion on the center.


----------



## scoop

Lucky enough to fish with a great team and crew aboard the Billstalker in POCO. We brought back the 1st place dorado (48.5) lbs. Thanks again to Tony and his crew!


----------



## StoryTeller

TEAM ESCAPADE.....I posted a reply to your post. Did you guys fish last year. I called a couple of you guys to check in and wish you guys the best but never got a call back. Hope all you guys are doing well. Last time I talked to you guys, Danny your brother was still healing up with some broke ribs from a nasty fall and now Mr. Rudy is having an operation. Will pray for you guys and hope all heal and get better soon.


----------



## tailwalker35

wampuscat said:


> 1 blue
> 2 sails
> 3 of 7 trolling all big lures 12/0 and 13/0 hooks, Doc said he did not want to win the stupid tag and release again.:headknock
> Had a white jump off, couldn't even catch a grand slam.
> Over here busting our arse to put a big blue on the docks, while someone is over in Iraq, partying it up, having a good time.:cheers: :wink:
> Generator went out no AC the last nightsad4sm
> Caught some nice wahoo and bull dolphin, but havn't heard what the pots did
> :help:
> 
> Stay safe, watch out for bombs
> 
> found out how to use the smilely faces!


Talked to the POCO office today. Said we placed or won wahoo they weren't sure. The results weren't at the office yet. Will call tomorrow and let you and Doc know what we did.


----------



## wampuscat

tailwalker35 said:


> Talked to the POCO office today. Said we placed or won wahoo they weren't sure. The results weren't at the office yet. Will call tomorrow and let you and Doc know what we did.


Maybe we will cover expenses!! Cool!!
Neely just called, said his dad talked to Justin (Pipe Dream)
Looks like they won tag and release with five blues from around a school of skipjack tuna in open water and 1st and 2nd in the tuna pot. Justin is on fire. :cheers:
Heard about a million bucks in three tournaments.


----------



## aggieangler09

Heard those blues were caught on a whale shark off Colt 45...but i could be wrong...just a rumor


----------



## tailwalker35

paymerick said:


> Some pics from yesterday...


At least someone likes how you put up the flags Kendal (wampuscat)


----------



## Listo

tailwalker35 said:


> Talked to the POCO office today. Said we placed or won wahoo they weren't sure. The results weren't at the office yet. Will call tomorrow and let you and Doc know what we did.


Thats Awesome. You guys did pretty good!! Did Neely fish with ya'll?


----------



## wampuscat

Pert near time for 2012!!!!


----------

